# Might be purchasing this tank!



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Saltwater-fish-tank-W0QQAdIdZ476611543

I am talking to the owner of this tank and could really use your experience and input in so far as what this is worth and how much I'll need to spend to get it working. The led light system is burnt out so I know new lights is a must. 
I realize the skimmer has no pump so that means I'll have to get one, or replace with new skimmer.

Currently my 90 gallon tank is without sump and so the jump to 150 gallon with sump is like a dream setup for me. Can you guys help me decide whether this thing is worth $800. I have negotiated him down and hope I can get it for $700.

It looks like there are two drain lines and one return line with a ball valve, will that be sufficient?
I should be heading tomorrow to check it out I will take better pictures and have a good look at the tank the seals and silicone and pumps. Any Caveats?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, you are pretty much buying the tank and stand. So, I would stop into Big Als, and have a look at what a new system is worth. 

Then base the decission off that.

For $700 you can get a new tank, and build a stand if you are handy. Or a couple cases of beer to bribe people that are capable


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

J_T said:


> Well, you are pretty much buying the tank and stand. So, I would stop into Big Als, and have a look at what a new system is worth.
> 
> Then base the decission off that.
> 
> For $700 you can get a new tank, and build a stand if you are handy. Or a couple cases of beer to bribe people that are capable


I need a stand who do I bribe with said beer?


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

J_T said:


> Well, you are pretty much buying the tank and stand. So, I would stop into Big Als, and have a look at what a new system is worth.
> 
> Then base the decission off that.
> 
> For $700 you can get a new tank, and build a stand if you are handy. Or a couple cases of beer to bribe people that are capable


Thanks for the reply! You make a valid point.

I guess I always assumed that if I could purchase something premade for less than something I could build myself that would better on both savings and labor fronts. Getting help for beer really helps out with the labor and so it does change things. (How much would materials cost for a stand and canopy approx 48" X 24" footprint? (anyone?!)

On the other hand, if I plan to build my own tank from scratch, it is much more customizable. I could throw in a beananimal, custom make every aspect with the knowledge and experience of you professionals could end up spending a little bit more money but having a rock solid system. Perfecto Tank from Big Als I can get for $469 plus tax.

I could purchase a new tank but what would you approximate the cost of materials (bulkheads, acrylic work, plumbing for returns, valves, etc)? Anyone out there with a 100% success ratio on drilling new tanks  ?

Thanks for your input!

J


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

My Stand is 96X32X42.

2X6 Cost 80$
3/4 Ply 70$
Screws 20$
1" foam 22$

Build your own, If you have the tools, If not Home depot, Adams rental can rent you the tools.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Chromey said:


> My Stand is 96X32X42.
> 
> 2X6 Cost 80$
> 3/4 Ply 70$
> ...


Thanks Chromey that helps me to start costing a new build out! 
Amazing photo's I can't believe all those holes you drilled in the back of your tank!  Also, that stand looks BEEFY!


----------



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

Although it seems you are going in the direction of making your own tank now I will give a few comments about the ad you posted in case you are still considering it.

The tank is very tall (as stated) and if you plan on doing a reef you will likely need to resort to either a 6 bulb t-5 fixture or halide fixture if you plan to having hard corals at a depth.

For used tanks in general keep in mind the pumps are likely very used, while the silicone is often still good for quite a while pumps and lighting could need to be changed within a year and these are often unaccounted for costs. 

The setup looks fine but make sure it matches what you want to do with it.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I wouldn't even consider that tank because of the height. Just my opinion.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

the height/depth proportion are pretty whack. 
there's a 135 G 72" x 19"H x 25"W with a homemade stand on Aquarium Pros right now that looks like a great deal at $350 - all plumbing included.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Glad you passed on it...you would be cursing maintaining that system. No, I don't know that particular system but have encountered similar.

IIRC, a BNIB Aquaeon Mission cabinet and canopy set will be in the $1-1.25K range.


----------

